# My HD



## Ryan92631043 (Aug 4, 2009)

These pics are a bit old as I took off the picatinny rail and red dot scope and added a Tacstar 6-shot side saddle


----------



## imager67 (Dec 2, 2009)

Looks like it would get the job done.


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter (May 26, 2008)

You need a black flashlight. The silver just looks funny against all that black.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice. 
I was at the range last weekend, took my niece shooting for the first time in her life. Shes 24 and loved it, which surprised her. The guy in the stall to our left was shooting a Shot gun that looked much like yours. Every time he pulled the trigger you could see paint fly off the wall to his left. The range master came buy and made him stop. It is a brand new range, less than two months old and they would have had to re paint that section of the wall had he continued. Shooting from the middle of the range (it has about 25 bays) he would have been fine. But he was really ruffing up the wall where he was.


----------



## Garyshome (Nov 6, 2013)

What was he shooting? [loads?]


----------

